# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Εκκινηση τριφασικου με μονοφασικη παρόχη

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπερα στο πολυ σοβαρο κ διαφωτιστικό φόρουμ , θα ηθελα να με  διαφωτισετε πως γινεται η τροφοδότηση τριφασικου μοτερ με μονοφασικη παροχή

----------


## Googlis

Απευθείας από μονοφασική παροχή δεν γίνεται.
Μέσω άλλης συσκευής/μονάδας και ανάλογα την ιπποδύναμη του μοτέρ γίνεται

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Αν είναι  μικρής ισχύος το μοτέρ, συνήθως κάτω από 1,5KW γίνετε, με τη προσθήκη πυκνωτή, χωρίς ινβερτερ,  βέβαια  χάνεις σε ροπή, πχ http://9circuitdesign.blogspot.gr/20...gle-phase.html, η χωρητικότητα τού πυκνωτή ανάλογη της ισχύος του μοτέρ, νομίζω 70 μF για 1KW

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις παιδια , μηπως υπαρχει κανα βιντεακι που να δειχνει αυτην την προσαρμογη των 230v  με την βοηθεια πυκνωτη σε τριφασικο μοτερ;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αρκει το μοτερ να ειναι τριγωνο 230v ομως.

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UcDM3hm0XM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43eAEeyTbs8


  Πρόσεχε πάντα, υπάρχουν πολύ επικίνδυνες τάσεις, ελπίζω να έχεις γνώσεις με τα μοτέρ και τους πυκνωτές, αλλιώς μη το κάνεις, υπάρχει κίνδυνος εκτός ηλεκτροπληξίας, να κάψεις το μοτέρ, η να σου σκάσει ο πυκνωτής, πρόσεχε

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις ενημερωτικα ακαδημαικα ρωταω μετα απο συζητηση που ειχα με να φιλαρακι

----------

